# Schwerkraft oder Gepumpt?



## Thorsten (9. Sep. 2005)

Hallo  zusammen,

angeregt durch Melanie Ihren Thread Hier lang würde ich gerne mal wissen, was Ihr für Filteranlagen benutzt.

Schwerpunkt der Umfrage >Gepumpt bzw.Schwerkraftfilter<

Wäre euch dankbar, wenn Ihr ein paar Zeilen dazu schreibt, wo Ihr die Vor-Nachteile seht.

*Bitte* um rege Beteiligung


----------



## Steffen (9. Sep. 2005)

Hi Thorsten...

Also ich bin ja auch einer der Pumpt aber wenn man sich mit dem Thema Schwerkraft beschäftigt ist das auch nicht schlecht nun mal nee Frage zur Schwerkraft wie Teuer wäre die ganze Sache und wieviel Liter in der stunde bringt solche Schwerkraftanlage wie gesagt habe mich noch nicht oft mit dem Thema Schwerkraft beschäftigt aber ich werde mir das mal in ruhe im Forum durchlesen........


----------



## sigfra (9. Sep. 2005)

*Schwerkraft*

Hallo zusammen...

also ich möchte eigentlich nichts anderes als Schwerkraft... bei meinem Becken würde es nicht schön aussehen, wenn das Kabel - und Schlauchgeschlüngels über den Teichrand hängt... ebenso finde ich, ist bei Schwerkraft bzw bei den dann benötigten Bodenabläufen eine " Entsorgung " des " Drecks " effektiver als bei der gepumpten Version...


----------



## Dodi (10. Sep. 2005)

Hallo, liebe Teichfreunde!

Also, bei unserem Teich wird einerseits die Schwerkraft eingesetzt, um das Wasser in den 1. Teil des Filters - eingegraben - zu bekommen. 
Danach wird gepumpt, da der Hauptfilter über der Erde steht und das Wasser danach auch über einen Bachlauf in den Teich befördert wird.

Schöner finde ich auf jeden Fall die Schwerkraftversion, da man weder Schläuche noch Pumpen im Teich hat - das sieht doch nicht gut aus!

Wir bekommen jetzt - angeregt durch das Treffen bei Olaf, der auch einen Filter mit SiFi hat - einen neuen Filter mit SiFi, da unser alter Filter einfach zu arbeitsintensiv (Bürstenkammer fast jeden Tag reinigen!) und auch für die Wassermenge zu klein bemessen war - leider - falsch beraten, Anfängerfehler - das Lehrgeld zahlen wir jetzt!

Sobald der neue Filter eingebaut ist, schicke ich Fotos!

Bei dieser Gelegenheit möchte ich Olaf für seine Beratung und Unterstützung für die neue Filteranlage danken!


----------



## sanke10 (10. Sep. 2005)

*Scwerkraft*

Hallo Thorsten !


Filteranlage auf jedenfall Schwerkraft ,den auch die Pumpen halten länger da sie nur sauberes Wasser fördern müßen . 

                   Lenhart (sanke 10)


----------



## juergen-b (12. Sep. 2005)

hallo zusammen,

für schwerkraft gibt es 2 wesentliche pluspunkte:
1. der schmodder des teiches wird nicht zermahlen und zerkleinert bevor er die vorabscheidung erreicht.
2. da die pumpe (meißt) am ende des filtersystems eingebaut ist, wird durch sie im teich eine vernünftige strömung erzeugt, welche schmutz im teich auch zu den auslässen transportiert.

@ hallo lenhart,

wieso halten pumpen die sauberes wasser fördern länger  :? 
halte ich pers. für ein gerücht.

gruß jürgen


----------



## sanke10 (12. Sep. 2005)

*schwerkraft*

Hallo Jürgen !

 Nach meiner Meinung halten die Pumpen , die nur sauberes Wasser fördern länger, es kann sich kein Schmutz (Sand ,Algen usw) an der Achse oder am Pumpenrad absetzen. Auch die Förderleistug  wird durch Ablagerungen nicht beeinflusst . 

                          Gruß Lenhart


----------



## juergen-b (13. Sep. 2005)

hallo lenhart,

die pumpenwelle ist abgedichtet, sowohl gegen schmutziges wie auch sauberes wasser also gibt es in diesem punkt keinerlei unterschiede.

was aber tatsächlich zu unterschieden führen kann ist, wenn die pumpe sand oder anderes hartes gut einsaugt kann das flügelrad schneller verschleißen - insofern muß ich dir recht geben.

ablagerungen bilden sich auch in jedem wasser, da es sich primär um kalk handelt - dieser ist in lösung und wird in der regel von keiner abscheidung gefangen.
naja und algen - die hängen dann meißt im gehäuse fest - was reinkommt wird fein gemahlen und weiterbefördert .

in sauberem wasser setzt sich halt bei viel schmutzanfall im teich das gehäuse nicht so schnell zu - wieder punkt für dich.  

gruß jürgen


----------



## bonsai (13. Sep. 2005)

Moin,
mal unabhängig von der Lebensdauer, kann ich in einem Schwerkraftsystem die Pumpenleistung wesentlich besser ausnutzen, da, Verzicht auf einen Wasserfall vorausgesetzt, keine Höhenunterschiede überwunden werden müssen. Es sind somit Pumpen geeignet, die zwar große Wassermengen fördern, aber keinen großen Druckaufbauen können und die haben i.d.R. einen geringen Stromverbrauch.
Ich erinnere an den Thread von Thorsten über die tatsächliche Pumpleistung, gemessen am Filterausgang.
Gruß
Norbert


----------



## juergen-b (13. Sep. 2005)

bonsai schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> kann ich in einem Schwerkraftsystem die Pumpenleistung wesentlich besser ausnutzen, da, Verzicht auf einen Wasserfall vorausgesetzt, keine Höhenunterschiede überwunden werden müssen. Es sind somit Pumpen geeignet, die zwar große Wassermengen fördern, aber keinen großen Druckaufbauen können und die haben i.d.R. einen geringen Stromverbrauch.



hallo norbert, 

das stimmt leider nicht !

die druckseite, ist egal ob schwerkraft oder gepumpt absolut identisch 100%.

überlege nochmal, da hast du einen denkfehler ?  

gruß jürgen


----------



## bonsai (14. Sep. 2005)

Hi Jürgen,
mein Filtereinlauf befindet sich o,80m oberhalb der Wasseroberfläche.
Diese 80cm muss die Pumpe auf der Druckseite überwinden und das führt zu Leistungsverlusten (siehe Pumpenkennlinie, die jeder Pumpe beiliegt)wie tief sie im Wasser steht ist egal, gemessen wird ab OK Wasserfläche.
In einem Schwerkraftsystem liegen Filter und Wasseroberfläche auf gleicher Höhe, selbst gleiche Leitungsführung vorausgesetzt ist kein Höhenunterschied zu überwinden, d.h. eine Pumpe fördert bei gleicher Lastaufnahme mehr Wasser. 
Wo soll da der Gedankenfehler liegen?

Gruß
Norbert


----------



## juergen-b (14. Sep. 2005)

hallo norbert,

ok - wenn du davon ausgehst daß der filter einer gepumpten anlage höher steht stimmt deine aussage natürlich.
........ nur - wieso soll ein gepumpter filter höher stehen - auch bei diesem macht es sinn,um die volle pumpenkapazität zu nutzen ihn zu versenken !!

dies war der vater meiner gedanken - gleiche hardware und gleiche voraussetzungen - nur so kann man zwei verschiedene systeme realistisch miteinander vergleichen.

oder habe jetzt ich einen gedankenfehler ?

*** das einzige was mir noch einfällt - wenn der schlauch ÜBER den teichrand verlegt ist - ok - dann bekommen wir  möglicherweise ein paar zentimeter hubverlust ::? 

gruß jürgen


----------



## Thorsten (17. Sep. 2005)

Hi zusammen,

der Umfrage nach, haben mehr Leute eine gepumpte Version.

Nur warum ist das so? 

Habt Ihr kein Vertrauen zu der Schwerkraftversion oder habt Ihr schlichtweg den bequemeren Weg gewählt?


----------



## graubart48 (19. Sep. 2005)

Hallo Thorsten,
*lach* ich habe mal behauptet ich hab eine gepumpte Version. ( hmm zuminist den Anfang davon. Aber mehr Vorteile sehe ich eigendlich in der Schwerkraft. Mal schaun was bei uns im frühjahr rauskommt.
bis denne
Erwin


----------

